# Insurance Carrier



## LargeboreIV (Jun 25, 2012)

Gentlemen, a pleasure to find this site. I've been a Registered Nurse for many years and after speaking with an old high school friend about a year ago and leaning what he does now (parking lot sweeping), I have decided to give it a go. Would like the names of a few good insurance carriers, as the property managers I have approached have already told me the limits they require me to carry. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## LargeboreIV (Jun 25, 2012)

No takers? Please let me know any additional info required and I'll be glad to provide it.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

You don't need insurance. It's a rip off. Let them get rich off of someone else. Just plow snow. There's nothing to it. 
I myself like farmers insurance. They all also below everyone else away for motorcycle insurance


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Ill take 22% stake in your company for helping you get started.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

So let me get this right. Your new to the industry and after taking to a friend about plowing you have decide to go it on your own without ever plowing before and are now approaching PM managers about getting work . All this while you are still working as a registered nurse. Have I missed something here?? First of all I have said to much so I am going to shut up now before I really just go off on a rant. Best of luck.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Research, & good luck. After almost 20 years, with a clean record ( no slip & falls) we are probably getting canceled by our carrier, most carriers don't want to insure snow contractors I'm being told, especially snow only.


----------



## LargeboreIV (Jun 25, 2012)

@ TPC Services, yes you have missed something. I clearly mentioned that it was about a year ago when I first talked to my friend about sweeping (not plowing). A year is a long time...plenty of time to go on several ride-alongs with an owner-operator in another state (who my friend trusts implicitly) and pick his brain as well. And purchase a good used sweeper from him. Between the knowledge gained from him and my friend, I've gained an excellent base to build from. You assume way too much. Any business startup should be taken seriously and be well planned out, and I've made sure all my ducks are in a row. Doesn't matter now though, I've started and am well on my way to doing this full time. Its not exactly rocket science, or nursing, for that matter, anyway. Thanks for the sage advice.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You want insurance,just call a few brokers to look for you. Don't go to a one horse company.Then you call another one to compare the 2 quotes.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Largebore,
Not trying to start a pissing contest here BUT your post above is out of line or ignorant at best. Once you have been in this industry awhile you will understand, the actual pushing snow is relatively easy, doing it efficiently...well, then you add in how no storm is the same, then add in employee issues, then the actual chemistry of how different products melt snow or ice, how moisture, temp, etc effects it.
For the record I understand VERY well what goes into nursing, my wife has been a RN for better 15 yrs working as a float throughout nearly the entire hospitial so I get to here it all, all the BS, the horror stories, and the good (minus the HIPA stuff).
In reality the two professions are very similiar, you have a set of skills & tools and are face with a set of unknown issues to deal with. The better your skills & tools (& staff) are the better things usually turn out.


----------



## LargeboreIV (Jun 25, 2012)

If you would read my post....I am not PLOWING, therefore melts and the like do not pertain to me. I am sweeping!


----------

